# MECA-Lewisburg, TN Sunday 5/23/10



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Anyone else going?


Kirk


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Man, I didn't even know how close this place was. I just assumed it was more than a couple hours when I saw the event schedule a couple weeks ago and didn't think anything else about it.
Just checked and it's only a little over an hour from me. 

I might try to make it but I doubt it. I made plans to meet up with Scott around 4 to demo some speakers. Plus, I just did a new tune... I think it sounds great but may not feel the same way tomorrow, LOL!

We'll see, though. You going? Do you know who's judging?


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Steve himself is judging. I am riding up. Randy might be there too. (Audiguy)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

k.

I may go. I probably won't know until I wake up. Might just see how it goes.


----------



## scionboxrox (Jan 12, 2009)

Everyone should go! I killed a saturday night to get to sleep early enough to drive up from the Plains. I will be there.


----------



## tigersharkdude (Nov 27, 2009)

didnt know about this. Would have came out, only about an hour away


----------



## dwaynecherokee (Feb 19, 2010)

Decent show. Fairly short drive.
Thanks for the demo kirk.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

who all showed up? How'd you guys do?

Sorry I couldn't make it. Just didn't know in time to plan accordingly.


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

Was an exhausting show. I was drafted to help with SPL, Install and Show N Shine judging. I was there from 8:30AM to about 6:30PM. Sun kicked my back side. I'll give you a proper demo next time.


----------

